# info on replaicing eco head unit with navigation head unit



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

i cant find specks on the head units from what i can tell the plastic cover around my display would make the same size hole can anyone help me please i am looking at buying an aftermarket unit from a company i found


----------



## fredmr (Dec 22, 2011)

not sure what you currently have...and not sure what hole you are referring to - if you have the standard base system, the info screen remains there and what you're actually removing are the radio buttons - which aren't in a "hole" 

This thread may help you: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-e...-hu-12-sub-front-components-rear-midbass.html
(if not, please provide more info on your current setup and what you are looking to install)


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

No what I want is to put the factory navigation screen on my eco

Sent from my R800x using Tapatalk


----------



## sleddingguy (Nov 2, 2011)

You will need to swap out the screen, buttons and unit, add a GPS antenna. The dealer doesn't sell the system, it's a factory add on only. You can look on ebay to find one from a wreck. Also, the 2011 systems were dvd based, and the 12's changed to an SD card. chances are they aren't interchangeable.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Ok well there's a company I ran across on here cant remeber but makes an aftermaket lookalike navigation with a liytle extra wires on the bqck for amp and stuff if anyone knows what wrbsite I'm talking about it would help me out its from japan I think

Sent from my R800x using Tapatalk


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

This is what i want to put in mu eco






*AS-7612*1) Special Car DVD for CHEVROLET CRUZE 

2) 7" digital screen, Pixel:800*480, with touch screen.

3) 3D interface Three colors (Blue ,Red,Green).

4) with Can-bus,Steering wheel control function

5) With AM/FM/RDS 

6) iPod spported

7) with Bluetooth

8) Built-in GPS system(WINCE5.0)


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> This is what i want to put in mu eco
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That unit is from Audiosources.net. Right now they're on holiday until Feb 1st. It goes for about $300 plus shipping and is plug and play (did something like this for my 09 Jetta TDI).

I was going to buy this unit for my 2012 Cruze, but found another company where the firmware looks more professional. Unfort, it's over twice the price, but what the heck. Plus the unit I'm looking to get has true caller ID with name and you can upload your contacts. 

Othewise Audiosources is a good company to deal with and has been around for sometime. The software that all these units run is IGO8 (and some others).


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Whats the name of the other company


----------

